# Is a boiler stove possible?



## glic83 (9 Jan 2011)

Just wondering if a boiler stove would be possible in my situation,i  have a heatpac boiler outside,1 mv downstairs and 2 mv in the hotpress  for upstairs and hw,what would be needed to get a boiler stove working  on this system,the pipes would be run from the sitting room upstairs and  then to the hotpress i presume which would look after the upstairs and  hw but how would downstairs have to be connected and also how would this  work in conjunction with the motorised valves if its even  possible?thanks


----------



## Shane007 (9 Jan 2011)

On this one, you really do need a good plumber to visit first. If you have a pressurized sealed system, then you cannot fit a soild fuel back boiler into that system. You can fit it to heat only domestic hot water, but you will need a separate independent coil in the cylinder for this and not share the oil boiler circuit one, so it will mean changing the cylinder and the back boiler output should be sized accordingly and you will have to allow for expansion for this circuit with a f & e tank in the attic and a vent pipe of course. 
It your system is open vented, then of course you can tie in a solid fuel back boiler, however, there will be some requirements, such as you will need to bypass the zone valves fitted with non-return valves so that the oil boiler circuit is not bypassing them but allowing the bb to. You will also need a non-return valve on the back boiler, so that the oil boiler does not heat the back boiler. The back boiler will require its own circulating pump and pipe stat (located on the flow pipe close the bb) and independent of the circulating pump of the oil boiler. This pump should not work against the pump of the oil boiler, i.e. if oil boiler pump is on flow, then bb pump should be on return. Just make sure they are not pumping to eachother or pulling away from eachother.
I am most certainly not covering everything here, so please do get a good plumber to visit first as many safety issues MUST BE complied with and without inspection, it is too difficult to ascertain.


----------



## glic83 (9 Jan 2011)

thanks for that info yes it is a pressurised system the, expansion vessel is in the heatpac boiler,i think a good plumber would be the next step,thanks again


----------



## villa 1 (10 Jan 2011)

This system can be installed if you use an open heating system.
The dual system will incorporate 2 no. 25mm  diameter unrestricted primary flow and return pipes (copper) between the solid fuel stove and the dual coil hot water storage cylinder run in a gravity circuit. You will then have to run a pumped heating circuit (with non return valve incorporated) and connect this to your existing zoned heating circuit.
The stove has to have this gravity primary heating circuit in case of power loss and this circuit must not incorporate a non return/check valve
As Shane 007 has commented already employ the services of a plumbing contractor who has experience with open vented dual systems. 
Errors/faults in these types if installations can be fatal!!


----------



## fmmc (14 Jan 2011)

glic 83,
it can be done.  I have successfully incorporated solid fuel source into my heating and DHW installation.  It is open vented despite having UFh installed and as advised by villa, ensure you use a competent plumber.  I have friends who have combined both who appear to have had many more problems that I have had.  So far, so good though.


----------



## murphyep (18 Jan 2011)

My plumber has successfully connected my boiler stove , solar and oil boiler to a 1000 litre tank..
It seems to be working ok now, but has been only in use since last week.
The system is fully pressurised.


----------



## villa 1 (18 Jan 2011)

The boiler/stove should have an open vented primary circuit and this should not be pressurised!! Ask your plumber as to what safety features will cope with a power cut when the stove is belting out heat and there is no forced circulation. A safety valve is not enough.


----------



## fmmc (18 Jan 2011)

villa is right - system needs to be open vented.  I think what sometimes confuses people with this set-up is that their hot & cold water supply around the house is pressurised (i.e. water delivered to point of use @ mains pressure via a large pump) but their heating system is in fact open vented.  Worth checking with your plumber - i know it confused me at the relevant time.


----------



## murphyep (19 Jan 2011)

The stove I bought is specifically designed for a pressurised system.
Not sure if I can mention the name of the stove here?

It has numerous safety valves..It has to be connected to mains water.
If the power and water fails, there is a mechanical valve on it to release the water to a drain outside the house.
There is also an 80 gallon tank in the attic which will feed into it to cool it down.


----------



## villa 1 (19 Jan 2011)

Never heard of this type of appliance. Could you name the appliance?


----------



## murphyep (19 Jan 2011)

It is an Edilkamin Aquatondo insert fireplace


----------



## CesKrin (28 Jan 2011)

*Here's the manual*

I have searched your appliance over the internet to see more about its "specs"..I think its really capable, but it should be pressurized, contact and ask assistance to your plumber if ever...


----------

